# Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.



## com247 (3. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,nach jahrelangem mitlesen möchte ich mich ersteinmal bei euch allen für die vielen Infos bedanken die Ihr durch dieses Forum bereitstellt.Nun sind wir mit dem Teich fast fertig und wollen auch zeigen wie wir es gemacht haben!

Der alte (20J.)mußte erstmal weichen
[photo]26484][/GALLERY]

Dann wurde mithilfe von Peilstäben die Form festgelegt und Gebaggert


 

 

 



Die Randgestaltung aus Rasenkantensteinen nimmt Form an




Seitenwände werden mitttels Karnickeldraht und Zement + Erdaushub als Mischung veputzt und damit stabilisiert.Fundament für die Trennmauern ist auch gegossen.


 



Nun kann das Vlies verlegt werden!Der Hund freut sich auch sichtlich!


 



Das einbringen der Folie war recht einfach und mit 10 Leuten in einer halben Stunde erledigt!




Der hintere Teil ist als Filter ausgelegt und muß deshalb vom Rest getrennt werden,also werden 2 Trennmauern errichtet.Sie dienen später als Unterbau für einen Steg,der aufnahme des Lufthebers(Pumpe) und da das Ganze in Kammern unterteilt ist evtl. als Zusatzfilter!






Jetzt ging es ans verputzen/vermörteln der senkrechten Wände!
Auch das war leichter als gedacht!Auf das normale Strassenbauvlies welches auch die Folie schützt wird ein 7x7 mm Armierungsgitter aufgelegt.Dann mit Armierungsmörtel(der billigste vom Baumarkt Eures Vertrauens tut es!)DÜNN verputzen.Einen Tag trocknen lassen.Dann mit dem Quast oder Gummirakel eine zweite DÜNNE Schicht aufbringen-Fertig!Wir haben uns für ein freundliches Grau entschieden,gefärbt mit normaler Schwarzer Abtönfarbe in der zweiten
Mörtelmischung.


 



Nun kamen der Boden im Badebereich an die Reihe!
Er wurde dort wo gebadet wird mit Naturstein verkleidet.Dazu die Platten in ein Mörtelbett aus Trasszementmischung auf Vlies gelegt.


 

 



Nach einschaufeln von 16t 16/32er Weserkies,Befüllung und teilweiser Bepflanzung sah es dann so aus:





Mit der Fertigstellung des aufklappbaren Steges sind wir dann in die Winterpause gegangen.





Bauzeit:Mai -Oktober (Abends und am We)


Im Frühjahr /Sommer wollen wir noch ein schickes Holzdeck anfügen und die Randgestaltung vollenden.


----------



## Zacky (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.*

Hi.

Da habt ihr ja was auf die Beine gestellt und das in einer recht kurzen Bauzeit. 

...gefällt mir...und zeigt uns bitte auch Bilder vom ersten echten Teichjahr, wie sich der Teich entwickelt hat...

:beten Grüße


----------



## Joerg (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.*

Hallo com,
:Willkommen2

das ist ja ein tolles Projekt was du schön beschrieben hast. 
Ich denke für euch kann der Winter nicht kurz genug sein, damit ihr in dem tollen Teich endlich baden könnt.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.*

Hallo,

und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Eine sehr tolle Anlage habt ihr da gebaut. Vor allem die verarbeiteten Steine sind genial.

Bitte unbedingt weiter berichten...

Grüße und viel Spaß im Forum,
Holger


----------



## com247 (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.*

Dankeschön für das Lob,sehr viele Feldsteine und ca 12-15 qm von den Bruchsteinplatten sind noch übrig.Falls Jemand interesse hat würden wir sie für kleines Geld hergeben. Wir wohnen in 27356 zwischen HH+HB.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schwimmteich - der Bau kurz beschrieben.*

Die Platten sind Interessant, Findlinge ist nicht so mein Ding. Wahr letztes Jahr mehrfach in Fintel da währe ich durch Rotenburg gekommen. Wird aber dieses Jahr nicht so sein.

Die 16 to Kies wirst du vielleicht noch bereuen. Ein gewaschener Wesersand ohne 0 Anteil währe nach meiner Ansicht besser. In den Kies setzt sich der Dreck rein und da bekommst du den nicht mehr so einfach raus. Gewaschener Wesersand sollte auch nicht aufwirbeln und der Dreck zieht da nicht so rein sondern wird Oberflächlich weiter in die Richtung des Filter Transportiert.


----------



## com247 (25. Feb. 2014)

Irgendwie sin die Bilder nicht mehr zu sehen seit der Umstellung, daher hier der Link zu meinem Album:[album]2610[/album]


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

die Links werden noch angepasst und dann mit einer 99% Chance wieder funktionieren.  Dein Album bräuchte noch ein "Titelbild". Dazu kannst du in deinem Album ein Bild auswählen, aufrufen und dann dort dieses Bild als Album Titelbild festlegen.


----------

